# RB25DET In 98 Altima....?



## Nissan Altima GTR (Jul 25, 2004)

Yes... im getting the Rb25det. 255 hp. inline 6. with the 6 speed tranny. and im going to put it in my nissan altima gxe 98. right now i got my ka24 with some mods, but it aint e nuff..plus its a auto mattic ( dont let the auto full ya tho, i burnt many hondas and celicas with it). but yea, if you have any info in what i might need to shave, and if i have to do a whole skyline front end conv.. or would i just be shaving a few inches off....

feed me with information.....dont tell me it aint woth the money, its already baught..lol...and my brother is professinal installer of engines, but i havent asked him yet about my rb, so feeed me with infoooooooooo...

im going for

RB25dett twin turbo hks
k&g intake system
3'' duel nissan z exhaust w/ 5 inch mufferler with the insides gutted out
6-speed tranny
skyline headers
skyline rotors
racing axels
Lambo doors
double slotted carbon fiber hood
ps2 in dash board
lcd screen
18'' rs black rims, toyo
air bags suspension
skyline tailight cconv.

already have..

spider bodykit
carbon fiber c west wing
k&g intake system
nology racing spark plugs
shaved labels
shaved side door bumper
x2 12'' pioneer
x4 sony 800w speakers
custom interior...white black, silver
17'' rs limited, toyo tires, hyper white/silver
B&G Sport suspension
clear corners
altezza silver taillights


yea yeaaaaa. feed me some info


----------



## jksstar (May 31, 2004)

so how are you going to convert it to rwd?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

so, its a fwd car with a ka24de in it.. righttttttttttt, and to top it off theres going to be an rb in it? hahahahahahaha, im sorry, but this is going to turn into a flame fest


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

um, no, this wont turn into a flame fest. 
i think youve overlooked a couple things, the most important being the length of the rb. theres no way that it will sit in the engine bay and be hooked up to an fwd tranny... your wheels would probably stick out several inches after you figured out how to move the struts and knuckles out to accomodate that engine/tranny setup... not saying its not possible, but the rb is a long engine and im not aware of an fwd tranny that will bolt up to it. you would also need to fab a fwd intake manifold and exhaust... 
what did you pay for all of this? youre going to easily sink a whole bunch more money into this thing and i still dont think it will work.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a hahahahahahaaha "racing axels" maddd tite yo with rwd in a fwd altima!

kiddo...how old are you? 17? please. Do your part. research! good luck to you in your deep pocket expeditions!


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

I could see fitting it, but I don't think your car would be any daily driver anymore. Engine fitment would be tight. You would have to cut into your firewall for additional room for the engine and tranny. You would have to find a driveshaft to fit, because it won't bolt right in, your rear end would be hanging out the car. Might have to be custom fabd.

I would remove fuel tank, and replace with a fuel cell in the trunk, because that is going to have to be moved. Your going to need a new fuel pump.

I think the cheapest way and easiest would be to extend the front end and the frame.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Here this might help you

http://www.sportcompactcarweb.com/tech/0309scc_hybrid/


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

he'll have to find a rwd drive axle that fits, blah blah blah. it's a lot more involved than just "fabbing mounts for a different engine" 


you're going from transverse mount to rwd mount.....................$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Nissan Altima GTR (Jul 25, 2004)

chimmike said:


> he'll have to find a rwd drive axle that fits, blah blah blah. it's a lot more involved than just "fabbing mounts for a different engine"
> 
> 
> you're going from transverse mount to rwd mount.....................$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$



thanks for the tips and the web site..good looks....

money isnt a problem...and im 20 years old


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

theyre just being nice to you... its not going to work man. please dont waste your time. im all for modding and doing the impossible, but sometimes, you have to weigh these things in your hands and decide whats worth what. eventually, a project like this WILL make money a problem.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

this is a $20-30k project. Not even worth it. Go buy a car that is already RWD and swap in the RB25.


----------



## Asura (Aug 27, 2004)

FWD to RWD conversion is possible, money and time are your friend here.

I thought I saw a link of a RWD SR20DET Altima with S13/14 rear end last time?
a lot of fabbing for the whole car, including the rear strut towers.

in any case, the transfer shaft might be a darn short one, being the engine basically push everything backward...

anyways, those saying it ain't even worth it.... remember, it ain't even your money.


----------



## Neji (Jun 6, 2004)

Since you said money isn't an issue, and this sounds like it might be $30k project you have on your hands... not to mention the "enginerring" behind most of this doesn't seem like it would last you a very long time or be considered a daily driver... why not just buy a GTR? I'm sure you could find one cheaper than what this project would cost... and you could make it your daily driver.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

im closing this thread. not saying its not possible, but this thread is going nowhere.


----------

